# mein kernel bootet nicht...

## itti

hi,

ich bin nach installationsanleitung vorgegangen und hab mir nen kernel mit den "vanilla-sources" gebacken (kein genkernel). soweit eigentlich alles in ordnung. wenn ich aber versuche zu booten, wir der kernel zwar geladen das geht aber nur soweit bis eigentlich die meldung kommen sollte "INIT vers. x.y booting". das kommt nicht. stattdessen lande ich auf einer shell.

hatte jemand schon mal so ein problem? an was kann das liegen? ich suche mich hier echt dämlich aber mir schient niemand helfen zu können. verschiedene kernel habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. im moment läuft noch ein build von genkernel, glaube aber nicht dass das was ändern wird.

----------

## MrTom

Keinen Plan, aber evtl. was mit dem Filesystem nicht OK? Zum Test mal mit der LiveCD booten und "/proc/config" als Config verwenden... Also einfach als .config ins /usr/src/linux/ kopieren. Dann einen "make oldconfig" machen. Wenn das funktioniert, kannst Du dann nachträglich den Kernel Stück für Stück optimieren und die Treiber und Dinge rausnehmen, die nicht benötigt werden. Kommt aber schon sehr nah an einen genkernel ran (wobei ich das Teil doch lieber meide).

----------

## unix

 *itti wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> ich bin nach installationsanleitung vorgegangen und hab mir nen kernel mit den "vanilla-sources" gebacken (kein genkernel). soweit eigentlich alles in ordnung. wenn ich aber versuche zu booten, wir der kernel zwar geladen das geht aber nur soweit bis eigentlich die meldung kommen sollte "INIT vers. x.y booting". das kommt nicht. stattdessen lande ich auf einer shell.
> 
> hatte jemand schon mal so ein problem? an was kann das liegen? ich suche mich hier echt dämlich aber mir schient niemand helfen zu können. verschiedene kernel habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. im moment läuft noch ein build von genkernel, glaube aber nicht dass das was ändern wird.

 

hi so auf die schnelle kann man das nicht sehr gut erraten .) hast du keine feste fehlermeldungen oder sowas?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Und su kommst immer auf ne shell (wenn du noch in der Installationsphase bist),so oder so...

edit: "du" statt "su"    :Confused:  heute ist nicht mein Tag, hab schon so viele Tippfehler gemacht...

----------

## MrTom

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Und su kommst immer auf ne shell (wenn du noch in der Installationsphase bist),so oder so...

 Stimmt! Nicht das nur gemeint ist, warum kein X kommt?!?!? Echte Verwirrung hier...

----------

## itti

nene ich bin ja nuna uch kein dau... eigentlich benutze ich freebsd nur auf die eine kiste passt halt nur linux oder nt...

also fehlermeldungen habe ich keine. ich boote den kernel und der schafft es auch die root zu mounten (keine filesystem probleme also). dann kommt ja  irgendwann die meldung "freeing unused kernel memory" und kurz darauf steht nur noch 

```
INIT-2.05b#
```

mein root is zu der zeit read-only gemountet und ich hab absolut keinen plan warum das nicht weiter geht. was zum teufel kann man da denn falsch machen?

----------

## pablo_supertux

wenn du auf ne shell kommst, dann ist ja kein Fehler da.

Kannst du als root nur lesen? Wie sieht deine /etc/fstab aus?

----------

## MrTom

 *itti wrote:*   

> mein root is zu der zeit read-only gemountet und ich hab absolut keinen plan warum das nicht weiter geht. was zum teufel kann man da denn falsch machen?

 Das ist dann eine gute Frage... Hat genkernel was gebracht?Du kannst ja mal den Kernel und die Kernel-Module von der Livecd rüberkopieren und damit booten... Wenn es da auch passiert, ist der Kernel aus dem Spiel. 

Du kannst auch mal Deine .config reinstellen.

----------

## itti

naja mit genkernel hab ich ein anderes problem. der sagt mir "unable to mount root" obwohl ich alle options in meinen bootloader richtig eingetragen habe. braucht man evtl. noch eine initrd=dateiname ?

aber darauf will ich mich nicht versteifen. ich wollte nie einen genkernel. mich interessiert eher immer noch was falsch sein könnte damit init nicht die initscripts beginnt zu verarbeiten (eben das was bei mir geschieht wie ich denke). muss irgendeine datei vorhanden sein? gibts irgendeine config oder sonstwas die sowas verhindern könnte?

meine fstab werde ich demnächst hier reinpasten... muss mich nur durchringen zum 1000.mal die livecd zu starten.

----------

## MrTom

Das beim Genkernel, liegt daran, dass Dein Controller als Modul drin steht, mach da ein "*" draus und das Teil bootet. Ich mag Genkernel auch nicht. Aber Du kannst ja mit Genkernel anfangen, wenn er dann geht, kannst Du immer noch die Kernel-Config saubern. Genkernel macht ja eigentlich nix anderes, alles was sein könnte als Modul reinzuwerfen...

initrd brauchst Du nur bei bestimmten Controllern und Configs. Hab es schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gebraucht.

----------

## unix

kann ich mal deine /etc/fstab sehen?

----------

## itti

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2      /boot      ext2      noatime,noauto      1 1

/dev/sdb1      /      reiserfs   noatime,notail       0 0

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

hmm in wordpad sieht das teil echt aus wie kraut&rüben. in nano siehts anständiger aus aber ich mag kein nano.

ich boote mit "root=/dev/sdb1"

----------

## UTgamer

Nutzt du eine echte SCSI Festplatte, oder nur eine SCSI Emulation? Das read-only könnte auf eine Emulation schließen, wie beim CDROM unter dem 2.4.x Kernel.

Wenn es ein echtes SCSI ist, dann hast du evtl. einen falschen Treiber.

 *Quote:*   

> hmm in wordpad sieht das teil echt aus wie kraut&rüben. in nano siehts anständiger aus aber ich mag kein nano. 

 Ich hoffe du nutzt keine Windoof Texteditoren, die unsichtbare Sonderzeichen und Zeilenumbrüche erzeugen.

----------

## itti

nein. aber ich nutze winscp um die fstab in das forum zu pasten  :Wink:  ...

also ich hab kein ide in dem rechner. scsi-2 onboard. nix emulation. is ein sym8xx3xx (nagel mich nicht drauf fest) irgendwas. dafür wollte ich eigentlich den "driver version 2 (new)" nehmen...

das problem is ja nicht dass der kernel nicht die devices erkennen würde. er bootet einfach nicht weiter. in dem kernel output (dmesg) seh ich ja meine platten etc. und die root wird auch gemountet. nur weiter geht nix. ich bin mit dem problem aber wirklich wohl der alleine. ganz geil. da kann ich den rechner wohl bald vergessen.

----------

## itti

ok ich bin´n stück weiter... es gibt einfach kein init. weder in /bin noch in /sbin. jetzt die masterfrage: woher sollte init kommen? ich denke doch vom kernelbuild oder?... und woher bekomm ich jetzt ein init das zu meinem kernel passt?

----------

## py-ro

init sollte eigentlich vom bootstrap kommen, ka welches Paket genau, aber nicht vom Kernel, der hat erstmal nichts mit init zu tun.

[EDIT]Init kommt laut qpkg von: 

sys-apps/baselayout

hätte ich mir denken können[/EDIT]

----------

## kostja

Das init kommt nicht vom kernel backen, sondern von der Installation der Systemdaten.

Hast Du dich strickt an die Doku gehalten?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## boris64

@pyro

mein "init" kommt woanders her

```
drbloed temp # qpkg -f /sbin/init

sys-apps/sysvinit *
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

@Boris

Komisch meins kommt laut qpkg tatsächlich aus baselayout  :Question: 

----------

## hepta_sean

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> @Boris
> 
> Komisch meins kommt laut qpkg tatsächlich aus baselayout 

 

War ein update irgendwann letzte Woche: baselayout und sysvinit wurden getrennt.

Vielleicht auch der Grund, warum das bei itti nicht funktioniert?

EDIT: Keine Ahnung, ob die Aenderung schon stable ist, benutze ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" (in make.conf natuerlich, auf der Kommandozeile ist boese).

----------

## py-ro

Könnte sein, vielleicht hat jemand vergessen sysvinit mit ins bootstrap zu nehmen bzw   :Idea:   wenn itti mit nem alten stage tarball installiert hat und dan mit emerge system  das system neu emergedd hat, hat das evt dazu geführt das baselayout updated wurde(ohne init) aber kein sysvinit emerged wurde  :Question: 

----------

## boris64

 *hepta_sean wrote:*   

> War ein update irgendwann letzte Woche: baselayout und sysvinit wurden getrennt.
> 
> 

 

ahja, tatsächlich, dazu steht sogar irgendwas im changelog  :Wink: 

```
*baselayout-1.10.1-r1 (29 Jun 2004)

  ...

  Split sysvinit from baselayout.  Trim old ebuilds

  ...

*sysvinit-2.84 (29 Jun 2004)

  ...

  Update to version used in baselayout-1.10.1 in preparation for

  baselayout/sysvinit split

  ...

```

@py-ro

gottseidank hat sich das geklärt, ich dachte schon wieder,

ich hätte irgendetwas kaputt gemacht  :Smile: 

 *hepta_sean wrote:*   

> Vielleicht auch der Grund, warum das bei itti nicht funktioniert?

 

wäre interessant zu erfahren, welche version(en) itti benutzt.

----------

## py-ro

Aber jetzt weiss ich wodrauf ich beim nächsten Update achten muss  :Wink: 

----------

## itti

ich hab mir sysvinit draufgemacht und jetzt funktionierts. juhuu. danke. von alleine kann man da kaum drauf kommen. 

(natürlich hab ich nen bad block und jetzt will mich das system damit ned booten lassen... juhuu)

----------

